# What wood is this



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

My daughter gave me a board of this for my birthday many years ago . I am now building a box out of it. This wood is reder than any wood I have worked with. It is very dense and heavy. I have worked with both philipine mohogany and hondurus mohogany it is neather of these.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

John I don't know what it is but blood wood literally "bleeds" when you cut it. My entire shop is covered in a pink dust now.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Oh like this*

I think that is what I have.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

John,

Unless I'm mistaken, it's African Padauk. It's a wood I really like although the fine red dust from sanding goes *everywhere* and really stands out. I've attached a couple of pictures of a cutting board my son and I made for my bride back in August and a picture (Picture 9)of some pieces I've cut down for making some trivets tomorrow. From a little web research tonight I've learned that there are several species of wood that are sold as Padauk, ranging from the red-orange I have to almost a burgandy. 

[Addition] I've also uploaded a "Padauk Wood Sample" I just found.

The true color of my board is best captured in the one lying flat on my router table. The other ones are at an angle since I've already attached a MDF backer and T-handle to them, since I'll be lowering the boards onto a spinning router bit with stop blocks to do stopped cuts.

The trivets are a special request from my bride, who went with me to the wood shop and picked out a piece of Hawaiian Koa she wants for the trim. She would like to have one to take to the family's Thanksgiving dinner this next week, so my under drill press table project gets a day or two off while I do these. 

I hope this helps!

I've got an 8/4 piece of Padauk about 8" wide x 8' long setting in my lumber rack, waiting for the perfect project. It was just too beautiful of a piece of wood to not pick up! I found it in my local wood store (one that caters to cabinetmakers), so I'd think you might be able to do the same thing. 

Here it sells for only a little more than premium rock maple or walnut, about a third of the price of Koa. One day I want to make some boxes with it. I think it'll contrast well with both maple and walnut.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jim,

From the looks of your pictures, I think you may have very well nailed the mystery wood.... good detective work! :agree:


----------



## jonymahnty (Dec 16, 2009)

when I am looking your picture and I think you have well knowledge of collecting wood and This is very appreciating work. :big_boss:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Padauk is easy to distinguish from other red colored woods. It tends to be more of an orange color. Padauk is very dense and has large open pores. If you tap it with your fingernail you get an almost musical sound. That fine redish dust is toxic so where a mask and do a good clean up after working with it.


----------

